# Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsch)



## Ghu)Z(dan (10. März 2016)

Liebe Sportsfreunde,

Nach langjähriger Friedfischangelei möchte ich mich nun auch mal wieder dem Spinnfischen, besonders auf Hecht [Gummifisch, Wobbler, Blinker je nach Situation], widmen und bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen. 

Mein Ziel ist es eine hochwertige Rute mit viel Rückgrat zu erwerben (Budget ~300€) um kapitale Hechte landen zu können, die trotzdem auch sensibel genug beim befischen mit kleineren Ködern auf Zander oder Barsch ist (je nach Wahl des Köders) Das Einsatzgebiet ist hauptsächlich auf Seen (vom Ruderboot/Ufer) und auf schwach fließende Gewässer beschränkt, daher tendiere ich zu einer Rutenlänge von 2,40m. 

Da ich kein Spinnfischequipment mehr besitze bin ich bei meiner Recherche in sämtlichen Threads/Foren, sowie auch auf Youtube immer wieder auf die folgenden Ruten gestoßen:

(1) *Sportex Absolut 2,40m (WG: 25-65g) *

http://www.gerlinger.de/sportex-steckrute-absolut

(2) *Sportex Steckrute Black Pearl BR2412 2,40m (WG: 35-49g oder 51-69g)*

http://www.gerlinger.de/sportex-steckrute-black-pearl-2?___store=default&nosto=nosto-page-search1


(3)* Sportex Steckrute Styx (B) Spin 2401 (WG: 28-55g)*

http://www.gerlinger.de/sportex-steckrute-styx#sportex styx

----
(4) *SHIMANO YASEI AX SPG ASPIUS 270 H (WG: 14-40g)*

http://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-yasei-ax-spg-aspius-270h--16211.html

Welche von den Ruten könntet ihr mir besonders empfehlen bzw. würdet ihr mir eher von abraten? (gerne auch gänzlich neue Vorschläge) Sind dafür die Wurfgewichte / Eigenschaften der angegebenen Ruten zu empfehlen? 

Ich würde mich sehr über eine angeregte und sachliche Diskussion freuen, sowie aus euren Erfahrungen lernen und nehme jeden Tipp gerne an.

Petri Heil


----------



## Revilo62 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

erst einmal herzlich willkommen im Klub
Ich persönlich würde mich für eine Shimano Biomaster 8,1 MH entscheiden.
Warum, weil sie dir eine genügende Bandbreite und durch die progressive Spitzenaktion den Spielraum anbietet, aus meiner Sicht eine allrounderin.
Mit dem Wurfgewicht kommst Du bis ca. 7gr. runter, also auch was für kleinere Köder und hat ein reales WG von ca. 30 gr.
Durch die progressive Aktion liefert sie Dir auch noch die Weichheit für Wobbler und Softjerks und deckt damit schon ein großes Ködersortiment ab.
Und mit ca. 140 € liegt sie gut im Budget und läßt Dir auch noch Spielraum für eine gute Spinnrolle.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## motocross11 (10. März 2016)

*Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, B...*

Also ich habe meine absolute Eierlegendewollmilchsau gefunden. Ne Shimano Speedmaster in 2,40m und 7-28 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Hatte das Teil vor gut 3 Jahren gekauft um damit auf Barsch zu fischen. Dann hab ich sie letztes Jahr zum Hechtangeln am See genommen und siehe da, auch größere Gummis und Wobbler bis 19cm kein Problem. Dann im Februar auch mit zum Bodden genommen und auch die 30cm Gummis waren überhaupt kein Problem. Nen 1,08 Hecht hat Sie auch ohne Probleme gemeistert. In 3 Wochen kommt Sie mit auf ne Kutter zum Dorschangeln. Probewürfe mit Pilkern bis 125 Gramm alles im Grünen Bereich. Also vom 3er Meps bis 30cm Gummi kriegt die alles ohne Probleme hin, ob Jiggen, Faulenzen, Twitchen oder einfach nur einleiern alles geht. Und das für 140€


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ghu)Z(dan (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Vielen Dank für die nette Aufnahme und schnellen, sowie sehr informativen Antworten. 

-------



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mich für eine Shimano Biomaster 8,1 MH entscheiden.




Nach kurzer online Recherche bin ich bei der Biomaster 81 MH bisher auf keine Verfügbarkeit gestoßen, die Rute scheint ausverkauft/ausgelaufen zu sein (ich kaufe nicht bei amazon)? Eventuell muss man es in einem Fachgeschäft versuchen. Klingt auf jeden Fall vielversprechend.

------



motocross11 schrieb:


> Ne Shimano Speedmaster in 2,40m und 7-28 Gramm Wurfgewicht.



Meinst du diese hier? http://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-speedmaster-cx-spinning-240mh--23808.html Wäre im Endeffekt die 3. Auflage der Rute "CX" oder? Auch hier werde ich mich weiter zu anlesen und mir ein Urteil bilden.

-------

Gibt es noch weitere Vorschläge oder Meinungen?
Liebe Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Bandit_bln (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Hallo,

ich habe die Black Pearl in 40g mit 270g.

Ist ne tolle Rute zum Spinnfischen mit viel Power. 

Die 60g Version könnte da schon zu dick sein. Ist eher glaub ich eher was für den Rhein. Das ist aber nur ne vermutung und hängt auch von deinen Ködern ab.

Wenn du einen Allrounder suchst ist die völlig okay. Allrounder haben aber halt auch immer ein paar Nachteile 
Für das Gummifischen wünsche ich mir jedoch etwas mehr Feedback bei leichteren Gummis.

Ich werd mir daher noch eine explizite Rute für Gummi besorgen. 

Vielleicht die Yasei, hatte ich in der Hand und die hat wirklich nen besseres Feedback oder die Mitchell Mag Pro (Preiswert), die muss ich mir noch anschauen.


----------



## Bandit_bln (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Ich seh gerade das es eine neuere Version der Black Pearl ist. Ich kann daher nur für den Vorgänger mit dem Gelben Blankstück sprechen. Der neue Blank soll laut Werbefilmchen besser sein


----------



## Hänger06 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Quantum Smoke 2,40-55gr
Quantum Shotgun2,40-
Shimano Yasei Hecht 2,40
eine Tailwalk H 
oder die tuerer Sportex ABSULUT

GRUß


----------



## fischbär (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*



Ghu)Z(dan schrieb:


> Liebe Sportsfreunde,
> 
> Nach langjähriger Friedfischangelei möchte ich mich nun auch mal wieder dem Spinnfischen, besonders auf Hecht [Gummifisch, Wobbler, Blinker je nach Situation], widmen und bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen.
> 
> Mein Ziel ist es eine hochwertige Rute mit viel Rückgrat zu erwerben (Budget ~300€) um kapitale Hechte landen zu können, die trotzdem auch sensibel genug beim befischen mit kleineren Ködern auf Zander oder Barsch ist (je nach Wahl des Köders)



Was passiert denn bei leichteren Ruten und einem dicken Hecht? Brechen die ab? ;+
Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau kann es nicht geben. Egal wie teuer eine Rute ist, so ist es immer nur ein sich verjüngender Federstab. Je nach Typ der Aktion hat man dann entweder ein graduelles Durchbiegen oder eine Spitzenaktion. Je nach Modulationsgrad der Kohlefaser bekommt man das ganze dann 20 g leichter oder schwerer und mit minimal anderer Dämpfung.
Es wird einfach viel zu viel Bohei um teure Ruten gemacht. Kauf Dir lieber zwei ordentliche für weniger Geld und investiere den Rest in Zeit zum Angeln. Eine gute 7-28 g Rute mit progressiver Aktion für alles mögliche und eine 10-60 für Hecht und Spinnfischen am Fluss auf Zander mit Spitzenaktion.
Auf jeden Fall bekommst Du, wenn Du je 40 Euro in solche Ruten investierst, mehr, als 300 in eine.


----------



## Ruti Island (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, B...*



motocross11 schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine absolute Eierlegendewollmilchsau gefunden. Ne Shimano Speedmaster in 2,40m und 7-28 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Hatte das Teil vor gut 3 Jahren gekauft um damit auf Barsch zu fischen. Dann hab ich sie letztes Jahr zum Hechtangeln am See genommen und siehe da, auch größere Gummis und Wobbler bis 19cm kein Problem. Dann im Februar auch mit zum Bodden genommen und auch die 30cm Gummis waren überhaupt kein Problem.




Ich will ja deine Erfahrungen nicht in Frage stellen, aber bei 30cm bist du ja dann bei locker über 100g. Das wird dann aber wohl eher ein schlenzen als ein voll durchgezogener Wurf sein, oder?

Zur Black Pearl: hab das Vorgängermodell ca. 1 Jahr intensiv gefischt. Fand sie nicht so toll, ein harter Prügel mit schlechter Rückmeldung. 

Zur Absolut: ist sehr leicht, schnell und straff - eine Vollblut Gummirute mit guter Rückmeldung, allerdings in meinen Augen auch etwas überteuert 

Wenn du 300€ zur Verfügung hast, dann würde ich mir evtl. 2 Ruten zulegen.

Eine für Hecht und eine für Zander/Barsch.

Und du musst dich noch mal zu den Ködergewichten äußern.


----------



## Bewu1982 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Die Sportex Black Pearl ist gute.

Aber wenn eher die kleinere, wie schon erwähnt 40gr.

Für Zander und Barsch braucht man keine so dicke Rute.
Und vielleicht gehts nur mir so, aber ich hake nicht jeden Tag reihenweise die 1m+ Hechte, so dass ne 40gr. Rute auch locker für Hechte ausreichend ist


----------



## Ghu)Z(dan (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Vielen, vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten. Da ich auf dem Gebiet des Spinfischens jetzt schon gute 10 Jahre raus bin und wirklich weit entfernt von einem Fachmann bin, bin ich wie gesagt auf eure Erfahrung angewiesen. Ich habe damals eigentlich nur mit 5-10 cm blinkern und Wobblern an einer ziemlichen noname DAM Teleskoprute gefischt. Das heißt, ich habe mich mit Spinnruten/Ködern noch nie wirklich intensiver auseinandergesetzt und versucht mich einzulesen. Da manche Firmen anscheinend aktiver Marketing betreiben fallen vielleicht einige Geräte deutlicher ins Auge, wie z.B. die Sportex Absoult und Konsorten... Es ist nicht in meinem Sinn unbedingt 300€ nur für eine Rute auszugeben, ich bin anscheinend nur dem Glauben verfallen, dass der Preis und die Aufmachung, die Qualität rechtfertigen und es nötig ist um auch mal Hechte weit über 80-90cm problemlos und mit schönen drill an Land zu ziehen. Gute Stippruten sind ja deutlich teurer angesiedelt, deshalb fehlen mir die Relationen. Ich war mir nicht bewusst, dass vergleichbare Ruten genutzt werden können und das für deutlich mehr als den halben Preis...

Wegen der Frage zu den Ködern, in etwa sowas für Hecht?:

Spinner der Größe 2-5
Blinker von 12-30g
Gummiköder verschiedene (Twister , Shads , usw) von 10-15cm Länge 
Wobbler ab 10cm Länge bis zu 15cm (~ max 50g)

Vielleicht habe ich auch noch Verständnisprobleme. Mein (vielleicht naiver) Gedanke war, dass ich eine halbwegs ausgewogene Rute erwerbe, mit der ich sowohl in der Lage bin große köder ~15cm zu nutzen, um auch größeren Hechten nachzustellen, als auch kleine Köder für Barsche o.Ä. Ich hätte gedacht es wäre möglich auf grund der ausgewogenen rute dann auch ebenfalls kleinere Köder zu verwenden wenn man zwischendurch mal Barsch o.Ä. fangen möchte.Oder zum Jiggen auf Zander. Die Idee daran war, dass ich anfänglich keine zwei Rollen und Ruten und Schnüre brauche.

Ihr meint es wäre jedoch besser zwei Ruten zu besorgen ja? 
Das heißt eine 20-60g für hecht (shimano speedmaster) + beispielweise eine stradic-ci4+ 4000 mit ~10-15kg geflochtener schur+stahlvorfach für hecht und eine für barsch/zander mit 4-25g oderso + shimano aernos 2500 rolle mit 6-8kg geflochtener schnur?

Meine "doofen" Fragen bitte nicht übel nehmen.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## motocross11 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

@Ruti Island - ja das sollte man bei der Wurfgewichtsangabe meinen, dass das nur ein schlenzen sein kann mit den Großen Gummis aber weit gefehlt. Da ich als Schnur im Februar auch ne 24er drauf hatte hab ich damit auch durch gezogen und hatte keine Probleme. Wie gesagt von Jiggen mit 3-4 cm Spinjigs bzw kleinen 7cm Gummis bis eben zum Werfen von Grossgummis ist alles kein Problem. Hatte ja auch ne Biomaster Select Shad mit bis 135Gramm Wurfgewicht bei aber die hab ich in den 2 1/2 Tagen nicht einmal geworfen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gismor321 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Ich fische selber die absolut 2.40 50g WG und damit machst du echt nichts falsch


----------



## Bandit_bln (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Ich war gerade mal ne Stunde Rutenkucken. 

Dabei hab ich mir mal in ruhe Ruten von ganz billig, bis zur 500 Euro klasse angeschaut. Spannend zu sehen was die High End Klasse wirklich anders macht.

Nachdem ich so ein Gewisses Bauchgefühl hatte, welche Art von Stöckchen mir am besten gefällt, bin ich durch die Ruten meiner Preisklasse gegangen.
Dort habe ich geschaut bei welcher Rute ich diesen aha Effekt(für mich) am besten habe.

Zum testen habe ich übrigens die Rutenspitze entweder angetippt oder bei den langen mal gegen nen Stück Papkarton getippt. Spannend dabei, bei manchen Ruten merkt man garnichts in der Hand und andere übertragen die Schwingungen bis ins Griffstück. Natürlich auch generell mal nen bisschen die Peitsche schwingen.

Zum Schluss war es ne Bekley Pulse, aber nur wegen dem Preis. Sonst wär es eine Yasei Aspius geworden. Ein ABU Rocksweeper war wiederum nicht so meins.

Das Fazit soll dabei sein, nim dir 5-10 Ruten die dir hier empfohlen werden. Probier alle in ruhe aus, mach einen Bogen um den Verkäufer der dir was empfehlen will und Kauf dann.
Nach einem Jahr merkst du dann eh ob du dich verkauft hast oder glücklich bist.


Ach ja die neue Black Pearl ist wirklich knackiger als die alte.


----------



## Bewu1982 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Hier mal noch ne halbwegs preisgünstige Alternativrute: 

http://www.raubfisch.de/praxis-geraete/1578-dauertest-berkley-skeletor-pro-spin

https://www.angelplatz.de/berkley-skeletor-xcd-802m-15-40-spin--aub412

Ich fische diese als Baitcast-Version und bin absolut begeistert. Sehr gute Bissübertragung, top verarbeitung. 
Und es gibt definitiv teurere Ruten


----------



## Tommes63 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*



Ghu)Z(dan schrieb:


> Meine "doofen" Fragen bitte nicht übel nehmen.


Hi namenloser, es gibt keine doofen Fragen, höchstens doofe Antworten.

Was immer wieder gern falsch verstanden wird ist das Ruten WG. Es richtet sich ausschließlich nach den zu werfenden Ködergewichten und nicht nach den zu erwartenden Fischen.

Wenn du nicht in der untersten Preisklasse kaufst, dann halten Angeln mit leichten WGs auch "kapitale" Hechte aus. Solltest du sie aber gezielt mit großen Ködern beangeln, dann wird das nix mit einer Rute für Barsch, Zander, Hecht. Dann also 2 Ruten (hast du ja schon bemerkt). Gut wäre noch eine vernünftige Rückmeldung, damit du die Köderführung und Bisserkennung nicht aussschließlich über die Schnur machen mußt.

Als Einsteiger würd ich auch nicht gleich in der Oberliga kaufen, deine Ansprüche werden sich mit der Zeit ändern und du wirst nach kaufen.

Auch wirst du vielleicht die vielen schönen Spinnköder kennen lernen, und feststellen, daß grundsätzlich andere Köderarten, zur Köderführung auch grundsätzlich andere Rutenaktionen brauchen, (spitzenbetont oder durchgehende Biegekurve) mit den vielen Zwischenabstufungen die der Rutenmarkt so hergibt.:q

Mit Empfehlungen kann ich nicht dienen, da ich zu wenige selbst gefischt habe.

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg bei der Rutenwahl und allzeit gute Fänge.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Ich fische die Styx B - die ist sehr giftig und nur einen ganz kleinen Ticken gutmütiger als die Absolut.

Die Absolut ist komplett aggro - find ich an sich megageil vom Blank her, aber der Rollenhalter geht für mich gar nicht.

Insofern habe ich mich für die Styx B entschieden.

Die hat zwar ordentlich Power (keine Angst vor Meterhechten), ist aber mit Ködern um 50 g überfordert.

--> es macht keinen Sinn, an der oberen WG-Grenze zu angeln. Da kann man vielleicht grade noch so werfen, aber eine vernünftige Führung ist da u. U. nicht mehr gegeben.

Für schwerere Köder 50 g+ hab ich die Styx T im Einsatz (also für alles unterbigbaitische).

Die Black Pearl ist gegenüber Styx und vor allem Absolut total tot. 

Überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Myhtos (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Hi, 
Ich kann auch die Sportex Black Pearl empfehlen!
Fische sie in 2,7m 40g. (Gelber Teil am blank) Habe vorher ein paar Spinruten der 50€ klasse gefischt und die Pearl is da schon um Welten besser! 
Die 2,4m 60g hatte ich mal für einen Tag gefischt, fand die schon recht hart! Angel meist mit 7-21g jigs und 8-12cm Gummis. Bringt aber auch mal nen kleinen Spinner oder Blinker auf ausreichende weite. Fische sie von kleinen Bächen über Talsperren bis zum Main. 
Zur Zeit überlege ich mir noch die neue 2,4m ne Nummer leichter zu holen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Ach ja:

Da wär in der Preisklasse der Absolut auch noch die Hyperion. 

Die hat zwar nen Helicore-Blank, ist aber von der Aktion her etwas "klassischer" ausgelegt - sehr schnell, aber halt keine so krasse Spitzenaktion (erinnert mich irgendwie ein Stück an die Kev Pike vom Charakter her).

Also eher Blinker- als Gummirute für meinen Geschmack. Mir aber nicht aggressiv genug

--> da ist sind mir meine Styxe deutlich lieber, obwohl die keinen Helicore-Blank haben (sondern Crosswinding).

Ich fische auch Blech und Cranks an meinen Styxen - Zugköder mit "Gift" zu fischen, finde ich geil 

---> da fällt die Zupf-Animation in den Leierpausen leichter; zudem merkt man deutlicher, was der Köder gerade macht ,wie schnell er rotiert usw. 

--> auch mal nen Blinker kurzerhand antwitchen oder auch mal ne Runde damit jiggen (geht mit Blinker super) - was mit einer vergleichsweise klassischeren Rute schwerer fällt.

Insofern sind mir "Taktstöcke" deutlich lieber. Die Styxe gehen aber unter Last schön mit - die sind zwar affenschnell, telefonisch und top gummitauglich, gehen aber unter Last in die Semiparabolik.

Sooooooooo hart sind die also eigentlich gar nicht - was man aber wie gesagt erst unter Fischlast spürt.

Lässt sich aber verbal nur unzureichend beschreiben - am besten mal selbst in die Hand nehmen mit angeschraubter Rolle.


----------



## geomujo (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Was du sichst hört sich nach eine SeaBass-Rute an.

Die KAndidaten  die du vorgeschlagen hast gehen ja tw. auch in die Richtung. Aber um  die Auswahl zu vergrößern kannst du dir auch mal ein Shimano Dialuna  anschauen. Alternativ bekämest du auch von Abu mit der Salty Stage KR-X  Seabass eine der Dialuna sogar noch überlegenere Rute.

In jedem Fall würde ich dir etwas mit kräftiger Kreuzwicklung empfehlen.

Falls  du wirklich Spitzenaktion willst soltest du dir die kräftigen  Destrada's von Gamakatsu anschauen. Das ist dann auch meine schwere  (schwerste) Hecht-Rute. Da bekommst du ausgewiesene Spitzenaktion und  einen Destrada-typischen Super Blank, der nach hintern raus sehr viel  Power ha, aber immer schön geschmeidig bleibt und gut abfedert, dennoch  ist er dem Hecht gegenüber dominant. Die Destrada ist eine gute  Universalrute mit der sich Gummi genauso gut führen lässt wie ein  Wobbler. Größte Stärke ist aber der Einsatz bei Swimbaits. Hier macht  sich die Spitzenaktion am meisten bezahlt.

Am meisten Spass macht aber der Drill mit einer Seabass-Rute. Das ist quasi die Karpfenrute unter den Hechtruten.


----------



## RayZero (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Also bei 300€ Budget könntest du dir echt mehrere, taugliche Spinnruten kaufen und somit so gut wie alle Bereiche abdecken. Denn die Eierlegendewollmilchsau gibt es nicht - du wirst bei "nur" einer Rute immer Kompromisse eingehen müssen.

Ich habe zwei Ruten der Firma Konger aus der Stallion Serie, welche mir sehr gut gefallen. Eine Rute aus der Serie kostet zwischen 60 und 80€. Bei der verwendeten Kohlefaser handelt es sich um einen 36T-Blank, welcher in der Preisklasse sehr gut ist. Dazu kommen Markenkomponenten von Fuji, eine saubere Verarbeitung und eine ansprechende Optik.

Der Hersteller beschreibt die Serie wie folgt:



> A family of rods including all the features that an exacting angler may expect from a really good rod. The relatively thick-walled blanks were made on the basis of carbon mats pressed at a pressure of 36 t. As a result, light, durable and damage-resistant rods have been obtained. All spinning rods belonging to this series have been equipped with classical Fuji (a renown Japanese company) reel seats and guides. We have spared no effort to make every single model unique. You will find solid-tip rods, rods for light jigging, classical spinning, pike perch (excellent for the drop shot method as well) or classical pike rods. In a word, a comprehensive offer for demanding spin fishermen. We recommend with full responsibility!



Klar - Werbetext - aber es beschreibt die Serie tatsächlich ganz gut. So, wie könnten jetzt 3 Kombis aussehen, die einiges abdecken? 

Ich stelle dir mal welche zusammen. Die empfohlenen Rollen haben ein sehr gutes P/L und können teilweise mit 100€ + Rollen mithalten (z.B. Daiwa Exceler EA) ...

So z.B.

*Barsch und Forelle (Nahbereich bzw. Bach/Kanal):*


Rute: Konger Stallion Hybrid Light 1,95m oder 2,10m - 2 bis 14g WG
Rolle: Shimano Sedona 2500 FE / Shimano Exage 2500 FD / Shimano Aernos 2500 FB ODER Daiwa Ninja 1500A / Daiwa Revros E 1500A / Daiwa Exceler E 1500A
Schnur: Daiwa J-Braid 0,06mm 5KG

*Barsch, Zander und Rapfen (Distanz):*


Rute: Konger Stallion Hybrid Power 2,59m - 8 bis 28g WG
Rolle: Shimano Sedona 2500 FE / Shimano Exage 2500 FD / Shimano Aernos 2500 FB ODER Daiwa Ninja 2500A / Daiwa Revros E 2500A / Daiwa Exceler E 2500A
Schnur: Daiwa J-Braid 0,10mm 7KG

*Zander und Hecht (Allround):*

Rute: Konger Stallion Sword Strike 2,44m - 10 bis 40g WG
Rolle: Daiwa Exceler E 2500A (hier kann auch zur 3000er Größe gegriffen werden)
Schnur: Daiwa J-Braid 0,13mm 9KG

*Je nach Rolle liegst du hier für alle drei Kombis bei ca. 300€ !!!*


----------



## lurchi19 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Würde ich glaube ich auch so machen. 
Ich besitze mittlerweile 3 Ruten aus der Stallion Serie (Hybrid Light (210cm), Hybrid Power (270cm) und die Black Heron (244cm)) und kann sie wärmstens empfehlen. 
Für den Preis echt gute Ruten.


----------



## RayZero (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Man hätte sich genauso gut einen anderen Hersteller/Serie raussuchen können ... Aber bei Konger und Stallion bekomme ich als Angler schon sehr viel zu nem fairen Kurs.


----------



## lurchi19 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Hier gibts übrigens den gesamten Konger Produktkatalog auf Englisch (die Stallion Serie ist ab Seite 22). Da stehen auch die ungefähren Einsatzzwecke dabei.

In Deutschland bekommst du die Ruten nur bei clickbaits (der Laden ist bestens zu empfehlen). Hier ist schon einiges knapp im Bestand und sie bieten auch nicht alle Ruten an. Die von Ray empfohlene Hybrid Power gibt es dort z.B. nur in 270cm.

Dann könntest du die Ruten noch direkt aus Polen importieren, da habe ich allerdings keine Ahnung von. Es gibt allerdings mind. einen User hier, der eine Rute in Polen gekauft hat. Nachzulesen im "Tackle aus aller Welt"-Thread (Seite 15).

Naja, genug kostenlose Werbung gemacht :q


----------



## Ghu)Z(dan (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Wooow soviel Feedback, vielen, vielen Dank! Ich versuche so gut es geht auf alles einzugehen.


Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Zum testen habe ich übrigens die Rutenspitze entweder angetippt oder bei den langen mal gegen nen Stück Papkarton getippt. Spannend dabei, bei manchen Ruten merkt man garnichts in der Hand und andere übertragen die Schwingungen bis ins Griffstück. Natürlich auch generell mal nen bisschen die Peitsche schwingen.
> 
> Das Fazit soll dabei sein, nim dir 5-10 Ruten die dir hier empfohlen werden. Probier alle in ruhe aus, mach einen Bogen um den Verkäufer der dir was empfehlen will und Kauf dann.
> Nach einem Jahr merkst du dann eh ob du dich verkauft hast oder glücklich bist.


Vielen Dank für deine hilfreichen Tipps! Leider werde ich in der nächsten Zeit keine Gelegenheit finden, um die Ruten auch im Laden anzuschauen. Ich bezweifel auch, dass mein (noch) begrenzter Sachverstand ausreicht, um die Ruten nach ihren Eigenschaften eigenhändig zu beurteilen um meine Kaufentscheidung zu erleichtern.


Tommes63 schrieb:


> Dann also 2 Ruten (hast du ja schon bemerkt). Gut wäre noch eine vernünftige Rückmeldung, damit du die Köderführung und Bisserkennung nicht aussschließlich über die Schnur machen mußt.
> 
> Ich wünsche viel Erfolg bei der Rutenwahl und allzeit gute Fänge.



Vielen Dank für deine netten Worte und Tipps. Ihr habt mich überzeugt, ich werde jetzt auf jeden Fall zwei Ruten in Betracht ziehen. Eine für ausschließlich auf Hecht und eine für die kleineren Räuber 


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich fische die Styx B - die ist sehr giftig und nur einen ganz kleinen Ticken gutmütiger als die Absolut.
> 
> Insofern habe ich mich für die Styx B entschieden.
> 
> Die hat zwar ordentlich Power (keine Angst vor Meterhechten), ist aber mit Ködern um 50 g überfordert.



Diese Rute gefällt mir auch sehr, ist jedoch im Vergleich zu den anderen vorgeschlagenen Ruten deutlich teurer, rechtfertigt sich ihr Preis ggü. einer Shimano Aspius/Speedmaster und Co. ?
Des Weiteren habe ich mich ja jetzt entscheiden eher erst mal eine Rute für Hechte mit größeren Ködern von 40-50g zu gehen, was wahrscheinlich eher ein höheres optimales WG als 28-55g erfordert oder? Mir wurde auch geraten eher nach ruten zwischen 40-80g WG in dem Fall zu suchen.


geomujo schrieb:


> Die Destrada ist eine gute  Universalrute mit der sich Gummi genauso gut führen lässt wie ein  Wobbler. Größte Stärke ist aber der Einsatz bei Swimbaits. Hier macht  sich die Spitzenaktion am meisten bezahlt.



Hast du zufällig einen Link zu dieser Rute? Es gibt super viele Versionen dieser Rute. Wie findest du in diesem Zusammenhang die http://www.gerlinger.de/gamakatsu-steckrute-akilas-xxh-extra-heavy-bait-special

Würde mit 25-80g WG auch Ideal in meiner o.g. Rahmen passen.


RayZero schrieb:


> Ich stelle dir mal welche zusammen. Die empfohlenen Rollen haben ein sehr gutes P/L und können teilweise mit 100€ + Rollen mithalten (z.B. Daiwa Exceler EA) ...



Wir haben ja schon per PN gesprochen und können uns gerne dahingehend noch mal Austauschen! Vielen Dank nochmals für deine großartige Hilfe.


lurchi19 schrieb:


> Hier
> In Deutschland bekommst du die Ruten nur bei clickbaits (der Laden ist bestens zu empfehlen)



Das macht den Bezug der Ware natürlich schwierig, ich würde gerne das meiste in einem Schwung bestellen und der Onlineshop von Clickbaits hat mir auf den ersten Blick nicht so zugesagt. Ich weiß auch nicht inwiefern die Ruten noch in meinen o.g. Rahmen passen - berichtige mich falls ich falsch liegen sollte.

Ansonsten bin ich für jeden weiteren Vorschlag / Post zur Vorbereitung auf meine Spinnrute dankbar.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*



> Mir wurde auch geraten eher nach ruten zwischen 40-80g WG in dem Fall zu suchen.


Ja, das macht auf jeden Fall Sinn - mit zwei (besser drei) Ruten fährst Du deutlich besser und hast mehr Spaß, weil Du sozusagen die jeweiligen Köder passend bedienen kannst.

In der WG-Klasse der Styx B fischt ein Kumpel von mir eine Shimano Antares (genaues "Untermodell" weiß ich aber nicht), das ist auch ein sehr schneller und toller Stock.


----------



## Hänger06 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Darf ich dich mal fragen was du nur für 1 bzw. 2 Ruten Barsch-Hecht-Zander ausgeben wolltest?


----------



## Ghu)Z(dan (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Darf ich dich mal fragen was du nur für 1 bzw. 2 Ruten Barsch-Hecht-Zander ausgeben wolltest?



Da ich mich jetzt erstmal eher auf eine "Hechtrute" mit dem von euch empfohlenem WG von 40-80g beschränken würde, denke ich, für die Rute zwischen 100-250€ und die Rolle zwischen 80-150€ planen würde. Den zweiten Rutenaufbau für Barsch/Zander können wir ja später noch mal aufgreifen, wenn eure Geduld noch dafür ausreicht, würde ich aber erstmal hinten anstellen.


----------



## Hänger06 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

schaust du mal die hier an.

http://www.ehmanns.de/product_info.php?pID=41

leider aus meiner Preisklasse höre aber nur Positives für die dicken Entenschnäbel...

sonst Shimano Beastmaster kenne ich noch gute Rute.

Ich bin völlig zufrieden mit meiner Viper Spin in 30-80gr und 2,70cm meine Eierlegendewollmilchsau...genialer Blank.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

@TE:

Mach Dir auch Gedanken um die passende Länge. Da gibt es kein Pauschalrezept - da musst Du gucken, mit was Du persönlich am besten klarkommst

--> wenn Dir das Handling individuell reinläuft und Du alles so umsetzen kannst, wie Du willst, passt es. DU musst damit klarkommen, sonst niemand.

Manche Leute jerken oder twitchen mit 2,70er-Ruten, während sich anderen das gar nicht vorstellen können und das höchst unbequem finden.

Wiederum andere brauchen zum Jiggen mindestens 2,40 m, andere kommen da auch mit weniger klar.

Manche mögen für Dropshot vom Ufer sehr kurze Ruten, während andere (z. B. ich) da gerne einen sehr langen Stock um die 3 m bevorzugen und mit Stummeln da gar nix anfangen können

--> je nachdem, was einem persönlich liegt. Hauptsache, für den jeweiligen Bediener funzt es optimal.

Und dazu halt auch noch der Faktor Uferangeln vs. Bootsangeln.

Sowie Statio oder BC (wobei ich in Deinem Fall einfach mal von Statio ausgehe).


----------



## Ghu)Z(dan (14. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Post und geniale Hilfe, ich bin wirklich beeindruckt von dieser Plattform 

Nach ca. 10 Stunden weiterer Recherche (an dieser Stelle auch ein Dankeschön an die Ersteller/Helfer dieser Threads: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310206&highlight=Baitjigger&page=5
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309606) 

habe ich mich auf zwei bzw. drei Ruten festgelegt, die meiner Meinung nach genau das erfüllen, wonach ich suche. Als Erinnerung: Sie soll z.B. für folgende Köder verwendet werden:


Primär GuFi 15-23cm mit Köpfen 14-30g
und Hardbaits (Wobbler 40-65gr),
ab und zu mal ein Blech 45-60gr.

*Dream Tackle Baitjigger XH 30~100g 2,7m *http://www.gerlinger.de/dream-tackle-steckrute-uli-beyer-baitjigger-xh#baitjigger
*Savage Custom Gear Predator ~150g 2,58m * http://www.germantackle.de/Savage-Gear-Custom-Predator-Spinnruten
*Shimano Biomaster Select Shad XH ~135g 2,59m*http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/shimano-biomaster-spg-s86-xh-select-shad-86-bodden-spezial.html

In dieser Reihenfolge. Ich tendiere jedoch sehr stark zur Baitjigger XH!! Als Rolle würde ich von einer erst geplanten Shimano Stradic Ci4+ 4000 absehen und mich eher für eine bei Großködern robustere *Shimano Biomaster 4000FB* entscheiden. http://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-biomaster-4000-fb--548.html
In Sachen Schnur lese ich immer wieder, dass man nicht sparen soll. Hier scheint ja STROFT, auch bei realistischen Belastungstests, weit vorne zu liegen. Geflochten z.B.* SROFT Typ-S 0,25mm 13kg*: https://www.koeder-laden.de/tag/str...OFT-GTP-Typ-S-Geflochtene-250m-Gelbgruen.html
Ist zwar echt ne Wucht für die Schnur 80€ zu blättern, aber wo ihr recht habt, habt ihr recht.

Ich hoffe ihr habt noch etwas beratende Ausdauer  Welche Rute würdet ihr bevorzugen? Wenn ja warum, wenn nein weswegen?


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*



Ghu)Z(dan schrieb:


> Primär GuFi 15-23cm mit Köpfen 14-30g
> und Hardbaits (Wobbler 40-65gr),
> ab und zu mal ein Blech 45-60gr.
> 
> ...



sind alles drei schöne Ruten mit vor und nachteilen ..

die baitjigger XH ist ne Schöne Rute allerdings ist die quallität  vom kork nicht ganz so der bringer ...die rückmeldung ist top passt auch zum plastik  .....

die savage gear fisch nen kumpel von mir die passt ganz gut wie ich finde wenn ich nicht zwei ss3 H blanks hätte würde es die nochmal  werden ..

die selectshad hat nen guten blank mit guter Rückmeldung allerdings ist sie er was für 23 gummis zum werfen und leiern ..mit dem langen griff macht sie sich nicht gut für Plastik ...

kurz zur Rolle die Biomaster Fb 4000 ..hab mehrere davon ist  ne gute rolle allerdings mit 18/20/23 gummis geworfen zeigt nach einem jahr einsatz dauerfische auf dem bodden auch gleich gute Macken und leuft nicht mehr sauber |kopfkrat

ansonsten STROFT GTP Typ R in 9kg bei normaler Belastung oder 11kg bei dauerhaft 23 gummis  reicht vollkommen aus


----------



## DeralteSack (14. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Na ja, 1 Jahr Dauereinstz tag-täglich mit dicken Fischen auf dem Bodden, das geht bei solchen dicken Ködern ganz klar auf die Rolle. Da sollte man für diese Extremarbeit dann eher über ne Penn oder sowas nachdenken. Für ne hochwertige reguläre Spinnrolle wie ne Biomaster FB ist das schon ne gute Leistung.

Wenn das mein primäres Einsatzgebiet gewesen wäre, dann hätte ich mich eher für ne Multirolle entschieden.

Ich denke aber nicht, dass es hierbei um die Nutzung eines Berufsfischer, sondern um die Nutzung eines schonzeitgebundenen Hobbyanglers handelt. Da wird sie wahrscheinlich etwas länger halten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

@ TE:

Überlege Dir, ob Du eine schwere Hechtrute oder eine super-schwere Hechtrute willst.

Die Baitjigger XH ist nix für 23er - solcherlei Tauglichkeit behauptet U. B. zwar, aber das stimmt definitiv nicht, hab ich selber ausprobiert

--> bei der ist so ziemlich genau bei 100 g Schluss - das Werfen von 90 g bockts da gar nicht mehr.

Für 23er solltest Du Dir was anderes zulegen --> da kommen je nach Gummi + Kopf sehr schnell mal 100 g oder sogar noch mehr zusammen. Ich hab Fettlatschen, bei denen es schon alleine der Gummi ohne Kopf auf fast 110 g bringt.

Selbst wenn Du sowas dann evtl. gerade noch so werfen kannst, ist für ne vernünftige Führung kaum mehr bis kein Headroom übrig.

Für Köder bis 60 g geht die Baitjigger aber prima. Mir persönlich ist die zu "lasch" bzw. nicht aggressiv genug.

Zudem hatte auch ein Kumpel starke Verarbeitungsprobleme, da ist bei ner nagelneuen Baitjigger bei den ersten Würfen gleich mal die Endkappe abgefallen. Auch der Kork hat sich als nicht sonderlich groovy herausgestellt.

Ich persönlich fische bis 100 g meine Styx T und für alles Schwerere die Magnus Spin in 2,70 m.

Zu der Biomaster kann ich nix sagen, die bekommt aber auch hier im Board sehr gute Kritiken.

Die Stroft S ist affenteuer --> überlege Dir genau, ob Du so eine teure Schnur brauchst.

Als Anfänger wirst Du auch vergleichsweise öfter mal was abreißen - also fang lieber mit was Günstigerem an.

Und trenne wie gesagt zwischen schwerer und super-schwerer Hechtrute

--> dasselbe Prinzip wie bei mittelschwerer und schwerer Hechtrute.

Ich würde sagen: 

Fang einfach mal mit ner Kombo an, mit der Du Deine normalen Köder zwischen 40 und 60 g gut fischen kannst. Mit ner 4000er-Rolle, Schnurtragkraft irgendwo zwischen 9 und 13 kg (je nach Hindernissen).

Wenn Du die mal ne Weile gefischt hast und dann eventuell weiteren Bedarf entdeckst, kannst Du Dir immer noch ne leichtere oder schwerere Zweitkombo dazukaufen

--> es nützt auch andersrum nix, wenn sich eine schwerere Kombo mit Ködern um die 50 g dann eventuell nicht mehr richtig auflädt und keine gescheite Wurfweite bringt.

Denke auch dran, Deine Stahlvorfächer dann auf die gewählte Schnurstärke abzustimmen --> spare NICHT an den Kleinteilen und hole Dir auch vernünftige Snaps usw.

Und lass die Finger von Doulocks - vor allem bei schwereren Ködern hebelt sich dieses Gruscht evtl. bereits im Wurf auf.

--> nimm zumindest qualitativ gute Crosslocks oder Staylocks (letztere sind meine FAvoriten - zwar teuer, aber so ziemlich untötbar).


----------



## shoti (14. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Mahlzeit, was ist eigentlich mit der Aircut Spin 270 ? Ich hatte da ja auchg schon mal angefragt aber die ist wohl nicht so viel vertreten hier. Ich brauche auch noch eine mit höherem Wurfgewicht. Meine Tailwalk geht nur bis 35 gr. und ich wurde geimpft, das Alster/Elbe dann doch mehr WG brauchen...


----------



## DeralteSack (15. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Um mich mal an PirschHirschs Aussage zu hängen, würde ich einem Anfänger bei der Schnur zu ner guten 4fach Geflochtenen raten. Wie z.B. ne WFT Plasma. Die ist gut und nicht zu teuer. So ca. 1/2 bis 1/3 von ner Stroft. Die reicht völlig. Auch wenn viele 8 Braids bevorzugen ( ich bei einigen Sachen auch) reicht für Hecht ne 4fach.

Dein Köderspektrum entspricht dem meinigen (siehe mein Trööt). Hierzu ist meine Empfehlung dann auch die Biomaster Kombi. Schau sie dir mal an und überlege dir, ob du mit dem langen Griff klar kommst. Ich finde ihn gut für solche Zwecke.
Wenn du primär kleinere Köder fischt, wie 14er Wobbler und 16er mit nicht zu großen Köpfen, dann würde auch ne 100g Rute evtl. reichen.
Die Leute hier haben mich sehr gut beraten damals und ich kann es nur weitergeben.
Die Savage Gear kenne ich leider nicht, so dass ich zu der nichts sagen kann.

@PirschHirsch:
Danke für den Tipp mit den Locks. Das ist ne echt gute Sache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Schöner Thread mit viel Potential! #6 

Ich schau gerne mit rein, ist genau auf dem Weg die grundlegenden 3 Möglichkeiten einer Hechtrute zu ergründen, eine "Esox leicht" eher auch Zanderrute mit Möglichkeiten noch auf Barsch (bei mir primär Yasei Aspius MH und H), eine mittlere eher schwere "Esox schwer" mit typisch bis 80g (bei mir primär CMW SS2-N), und eine richtige superschwere mit Kräften für deutlich ü100g GuFis (bei mir primär Biomaster 86SSXH  Select Shad , die kann das WG mal wirklich).

Brauchen tut man die übrigens schon alle  , besonders auch für variable Einsatzorte, je nachdem. z.B. geht mit schnellen Tapern und entsprechenden sensiblen Spitzenaktionen das Weitwerfen, Führen-Fühlen und Anschlag auf Distanz besser. Am Boot oder im Nahbereich ist eine normal faste B-Aktion schöner. Dementsprechend kann man gut je WG 2 Längen in 2 Aktionen gebrauchen. 

Längen mit 8 bis 9ft ist auch noch übersichtlich.
Die von Revilo schon genannte Biomaster 81MH markiert sowas wie die Untergrenze, meine momentane Bootsangel-Barschrute und gut für einen zusätzlichen Hecht, ein bischen mehr Power hat die Stradic 81MH für anders herum, für leichtes Hechtfischen und auch gerne Barsche. 

Potentielle Griffprobleme wie bei der Biomaster 86SSXH Select Shad wurden schon genannt, das wird je dicker die Köderflaschen sind, um so wichtiger, bei Winzködern unter 10g fällt es dagegen kaum auf.

Weitermachen! :m


----------



## Schnürlwascher (16. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Also als "Anfänger" bzw. "Wiedereinsteiger" in Seen oder langsam fließenden Flüssen, würde ich auf keinen Fall mit so schweren Ködern oder Geschirr(XH...) angreifen.

Sowas über Stunden zu werfen ist schon fast Arbeit und bestimmt nicht jedermanns Geschmack... 

Und wenn Du ein wenig kleinere Köder wählst, begrenzt Du dich auch nicht so sehr auf einen einzigen Zielfisch. Ich nehme an, dass Du Dich anfangs wohl erstmal über jeden einzelnen Biss freuen wirst und nicht nür über den Meterhecht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Klar - je größer die Köder, desto selektiver. Und desto niedriger die Bissfrequenz.

Auch das sollte der TE bedenken, da hast Du zweifellos recht.

Kommt halt ganz darauf an, wo da seine Prioritäten liegen.

Und wie viel Geld er in wie viele Kombos investieren möchte.

Falls Kohle für zwei Kombos, würde ich ihm eine mittelschwere und von der Ködergröße her "fischartenflexiblere" um max. 60 g WG  und eine schwere gezielt für Hecht (je nach Auslegung ca. 40 bis 80 oder 100 g) empfehlen, die X(X)H-Bigbaits aber erstmal weglassen.


----------



## Don-Machmut (16. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Klar - je größer die Köder, desto selektiver. Und desto niedriger die Bissfrequenz.



 da habe ich aber schon anderes erlebt |uhoh:



Schnürlwascher schrieb:


> Also als "Anfänger" bzw. "Wiedereinsteiger" in Seen oder langsam fließenden Flüssen, würde ich auf keinen Fall mit so schweren Ködern oder Geschirr(XH...) angreifen.



Primär GuFi 15-23cm mit Köpfen 14-30g
und Hardbaits (Wobbler 40-65gr),
ab und zu mal ein Blech 45-60gr.

kommt mir das nur so vor ??? Grübel Grübel... aber wir sprechen hir noch von normalen Hecht ködern 
ein 23 cm kopyto wiegt 80g plus 30g macht 110g 
ein 23cm fox wiegt noch weniger #h 

wenn die jungens bissel bock haben haut sich das jeder 60cm Hecht rein :vik:#6


----------



## FranzJosef (16. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> kommt mir das nur so vor ??? Grübel Grübel... aber wir sprechen hier noch von normalen Hechtködern?


Das liegt wohl daran, dass den allerwenigsten Anglern die Dimensionen bewusst sind: Einem 110cm-Hecht kann man einen Stiefel Gr.44 in's Maul stecken und 360° drehen, OHNE auch nur einen einzelnen Zahn zu berühren. Und selbst beim 80cm-Hecht kann man beide Faeuste aneinandergedrueckt in's Maul stecken und kommt nirgendwo gegen. Ein 23cm-Gummi ist da gar nix... Gibt genug U-Wasser-Videos, in denen zu sehen ist, wie sich 80er Hechte an 40cm-Futterfischen vergreifen.
Meine Barsch-/Zanderruten haben ja schon 30-40gr WG (Penzill 28gr, Stradic 35gr), um 10cm-Gummi's an 15gr-Koepfen vernuenftig anbieten zu koennen (bzw. 18gr-22gr-MeFo-Blinker).
Und bei bauchigeren Wobblern und/oder Blinkern (die ein bissel mehr Druck erzeugen) werden ganz schnell andere WG's erzeugt; 10cm-Fox-Wobbler benoetigen schon 30gr-WG, Abu-Atom-Blinker brauchen bei ein bisschen Welle/Stroemung schnell 60gr-WG auf.
GEZIELTES Hechtfischen geht mit 14cm-Gummi's am 15gr-Kopf bzw. 25gr-Blinker bzw. 15cm-Wobbler gerade LOS; und dafuer braucht's schon doch aber 'ne gute 60gr-Rute, als Einstieg!

Bzgl. Koedergroesse:
Ein groesserer Koeder, der mehr Druck(wellen) erzeugt und besser sichtbar ist, erzeugt weniger Bisse? Was ist energieeffizienter: 1x angreifen und fressen oder 4x?? #6


----------



## shoti (16. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Hmm...ich frage ja mal immer wieder nach..Ist denn die Aircut Spin soooo unbekannt ? Kann ich nichtz verstehen, liest sich alles gut... Eine HR Predator kostet wesentlich mehr, ist die denn geeigneter ? Nein, ich fische nicht auf Waller. Elbe/Alster/Weser soll es werden, Zander/Hecht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

@ Machmut + Bruno:

Logo, da habt Ihr beide recht - ich steh ja selbst auf große Köder, für mich geht gezieltes Hechtangeln eigentlich auch erst ab 14 cm Ködergröße los.

Aber: 23er dürften jedoch z. B. die Zahl der Beifang-Barsche sehr stark reduzieren.

---> mit "Bissfrequenz" meinte ich nicht die beim gezielten Hechtfischen, sondern die allgemeine

--> bei nem 10-cm-Köder sind Barsch-Beifänge dann schon noch wahrscheinlicher.

Kommt halt ganz drauf an, was der TE nebenbei sonst noch so "mitnehmen" will.

Und wie die Hechte bei ihm drauf sind.

An unseren Sumpftümpeln brauche ich z. B. im Sommer keinen 23er auf Hecht montieren, funzt nicht

--> da sind max. 16 cm angesagt, allerhöchstens noch 18er.

Größeres bei uns nur ab November, wenn es schon mal richtig kalt war, dann gehen da auch 60er drauf

--> Fettlatschen bei starker Wärme fische ich ansonsten nur außerhalb z. B. bei nem Kumpel an nem See, wo es nachgewiesenermaßen richtig große Hechte gibt und wo Bootsangeln (inkl. Schleppen) erlaubt ist. Da bringt's das richtig.

Aber: Direkt bei mir hier direkt ist ein Meterhecht eine absolut seltene und kapitale Ausnahme - angesichts des Angeldrucks und der geringen Gewässerfläche kein Wunder, überlaufene Ballungsraum-Sumpftümpel sind halt keine Bodden oder Groß-Baggerseen.

Ist daher halt immer sehr stark gewässerabhängig und kann IMO nicht pauschalisiert werden - auch darüber sollte sich der TE Gedanken machen

--> als Anfänger sind Erfolgserlebnisse wichtig, damit es Spaß macht. 

Würde also für den TE glaube ich erst mal weniger Sinn machen, wenn er gleich mal den eventuell bei ihm einzigen vorhandenen Meter mit Bigbaits jagen will

--> kommt halt auch immer druff an, was das jeweilige Gewässer überhaupt realistisch hergeben kann.


----------



## DeralteSack (17. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Wenn wir mal den 44 Gummistiefel und den 23er Badelatschen aus der Gleichung ausklammern, so bleiben immer noch 16-18er Gummifische, ordentlich große Wobbler und Bleche im Coladosenformat.
Das würde eher eine Rute im Bereich 80-100g reales WG.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von hübschen Beifängen steigt und der Einsatzbereich wird etwas vielseitiger.
Nun die Frage des Angelortes Ufer oder Boot noch wegen der bevorzugten Länge klären (evtl. 210-270cm), was ist der Primärköder und welches Gewässer.
Somit sollte die Auswahl und die Empfehlungen zielführender sein.
Auch wenn so ein kleiner Kompromiss eingegangen werden muss. Aber es könnte evtl. fangmäßig vielversprechender sein und den Funfaktor erhöhen.


----------



## Don-Machmut (17. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Wenn wir mal den 44 Gummistiefel und den 23er Badelatschen aus der Gleichung ausklammern, so bleiben immer noch 16-18er Gummifische, ordentlich große Wobbler und Bleche im Coladosenformat.
> Das würde eher eine Rute im Bereich 80-100g reales WG.
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von hübschen Beifängen steigt und der Einsatzbereich wird etwas vielseitiger.



der TE. Sprach ja nicht davon dauerhaft 23 Gummis zu werfen |supergri
|good: sehe ich genau so ne gescheite 80-100g Rute be´rauchst schon für die Köder , mit der Option mal nen 23 im herbst Winter an zu binden ..und zu Probieren :g
Dann bleibt bei den Normalen Ködern noch bissel Reserve und alles ist gut


----------



## Ghu)Z(dan (17. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Vielen, vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung, das freut mich 
Einigen von euch habe ich in den letzten Tagen schon per PN gedankt und weitere Fragen gestellt. Damit es nicht so aussieht als würde ich verschollen sein, wende ich mich wohl besser auch mal wieder dem eigentlichen Thread zu 

Also festzuhalten ist, dass ich definitiv zwei Ruten zusammenbasteln werde für die kommende Saison. Zum einen eine Barsch/Zanderrute und eine ausschließliche Hechtrute+eventuellen Beifang wie es so schön gesagt wurde  Aber das hatte ich auch schon weiter oben erwähnt, genauso wie das Bootangeln. Das grundlegende Raubfischangeln ist mir an sich nicht neu. Ich habe natürlich in all den Jahren, in denen ich mich auf Friedfische konzentriert habe, natürlich auch mal mit toten Köderfischen oder Tauwürmern den ein oder andern Hecht respektive Barsch mit einer Teleskoprute auf Pose gefangen. Jedoch ist mir das Spinnfischen bis auf einige Angeltouren in Schweden (Pilkern, Schleppen) komplett neu.

Genau, wie von euch erwähnt möchte ich mit der Hechtrute den Beifang von kleineren Raubfischen minimieren, indem ich die Möglichkeit habe per se größere Köder anbieten zu können (nicht dauerhaft!). Also gehen wir mal von folgendem Setting aus, das mir bei bisheriger Recherche und unter Einbezug eurer Tipps am meisten ans Herz gewachsen ist:

*Rute für das "Grobe"*

*Sportex Steckrute Styx T Spin XT2201 89-119g 2,2m* 
http://www.gerlinger.de/sportex-steckrute-styx

mit *Shimano Biomaster 4000 FB*

*Rute für Barsch/Zander*


*Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II 2,44m 10-50g*
http://www.angel-domaene.de/greys-prowla-platinum-specialist-ii-spinrute-8-2-44m-10-50g--20237.html

oder

*Quantum Smoke Spin 17-75g 2,7m*
http://www.angelplatz.de/quantum-2-70m-smoke-spin-75g--az1257

mit *Shimano - Stradic Ci4+ 3000 FA*

Damit müsste ich doch in der Lage sein, das eingangs angesprochene Spektrum abzufischen oder? Fische gibt es in Brandenburg und der nahen Mecklenburger-Seenplatte genug


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

^ Du müsstest Dich erstmal noch intensiver mit dem Thema Rutenaktionen, Biegeaktion der Spitze beim Wurf, Köderführen  und Drill auseinandersetzen, um da nicht was nicht wirklich gefallendes einzukaufen.

Die Greys Prowla Platinum z.B. ist mit einer heute eher unmodernen durchgehenden Aktion versehen, die man mag oder nicht mag. Gerade im leichteren Köderbereich ist eine Aktion mehr ganz krass nur vorne in der Spitze (X-Fast Taper) oder nicht ganz so krass gemäßigter (Mod Fast) angesagt. Reine Moderate oder Slow Taper mögen viele Angler nicht mehr, incl. mir. Andere aber sehr wohl und die wollen auch nichts anderes ...

Wen man einige Köderbandbreite werfen will und trotzdem sehr hart die Drillinge setzen können will, gibt es heute eine reiche Auswahl bei XFast Taper Ruten, die für universellen Einsatz am meisten bieten und das Weitwerfen erleichtern.

Am sichersten ist immer Mod Fast Taper oder alte B-Aktion, da kommt in Zweifelsfall jeder mit klar, taugt auch fürs Boot, aber auch zum Rauspeitschen vom Ufer.


----------



## RayZero (17. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*



Ghu)Z(dan schrieb:


> Vielen, vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung, das freut mich
> Einigen von euch habe ich in den letzten Tagen schon per PN gedankt und weitere Fragen gestellt. Damit es nicht so aussieht als würde ich verschollen sein, wende ich mich wohl besser auch mal wieder dem eigentlichen Thread zu
> 
> Also festzuhalten ist, dass ich definitiv zwei Ruten zusammenbasteln werde für die kommende Saison. Zum einen eine Barsch/Zanderrute und eine ausschließliche Hechtrute+eventuellen Beifang wie es so schön gesagt wurde  Aber das hatte ich auch schon weiter oben erwähnt, genauso wie das Bootangeln. Das grundlegende Raubfischangeln ist mir an sich nicht neu. Ich habe natürlich in all den Jahren, in denen ich mich auf Friedfische konzentriert habe, natürlich auch mal mit toten Köderfischen oder Tauwürmern den ein oder andern Hecht respektive Barsch mit einer Teleskoprute auf Pose gefangen. Jedoch ist mir das Spinnfischen bis auf einige Angeltouren in Schweden (Pilkern, Schleppen) komplett neu.
> ...



Mein Angebot steht noch @Ghu)Z(dan ...
Einfach per PN melden, wenn quatschen willst.


----------



## Revilo62 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Für mich als Berliner stellt sich natürlich schon die Frage, was man mit einer 2,70er Smoke mit bis 75 gr. auf Barsch usw. in Berlin anfangen will. Der nächste reißende Strom ist die Oder wahlweise die Elbe, an unseren Gewässern benötigt man schon auf Grund der meist verwendeten Ködergrößen und Gewichte kein schweres Zeug. 
Um die Köder auch noch einigermaßen animieren zu können, wäre bei 2,40 m für mich Schluß, tendenziell sogar noch eher bei 2,20 m und ein reales WG im Bereich M also um 30 gr.
Und die Wurfweite ist nicht das Argument, die kannste vernachlässigen bei unseren Gewässern.
Aber jeder wie er beliebt, wirst schnell merken, dass das too much ist, vom Boot sowieso.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Ghu)Z(dan (17. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Für mich als Berliner stellt sich natürlich schon die Frage, was man mit einer 2,70er Smoke mit bis 75 gr. auf Barsch usw. in Berlin anfangen will.
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Ich wohne zwar in Berlin, fische hier jedoch nicht. Dazu gibt's das schönere Umland  Ja die Smoke gibt es ja wahlweise auch in der 2,40m Version mit ~35g; 



RayZero schrieb:


> Mein Angebot steht noch @Ghu)Z(dan ...
> Einfach per PN melden, wenn quatschen willst.



Ja gerne, heute im späteren Nachmittag?



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ^ Du müsstest Dich erstmal noch intensiver mit dem Thema Rutenaktionen, Biegeaktion der Spitze beim Wurf, Köderführen  und Drill auseinandersetzen, um da nicht was nicht wirklich gefallendes einzukaufen.
> 
> Am sichersten ist immer Mod Fast Taper oder alte B-Aktion, da kommt in Zweifelsfall jeder mit klar, taugt auch fürs Boot, aber auch zum Rauspeitschen vom Ufer.



Da hast du auf jeden Fall recht, das bereitet mir noch große Probleme die Ruten ohne Trockenwedeln nur vom lesen her einzuschätzen (hatte noch keine Gelegenheit für den Angelshop). Bringt es der Artikel auf den Punkt was du meinst?: http://www.angler-online.de/allgemein/die-ruten-aktion-auf-biegen-und-brechen_15381.html

Sprich ich sollte eher eine Rute mit Spitzenaktion bevorzugen(für meine 2. Rutenoption)?


----------



## Revilo62 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Alles gut, ich bleib trotzdem dabei, ich finde die 2,70er für die verwendeten Köder beim Barschangeln und auch beim leichten Zandern ( auch im Brandenburgischen  ) nicht mehr zeitgemäß und auch unpraktisch. Aber vielleicht klärt Dich Marc ja mal auf, ich kaufe meine Ruten nach verwendeten Ködern und deren Führung.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Ghu)Z(dan (17. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Alles gut, ich bleib trotzdem dabei, ich finde die 2,70er für die verwendeten Köder beim Barschangeln und auch beim leichten Zandern ( auch im Brandenburgischen  ) nicht mehr zeitgemäß und auch unpraktisch.
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Verstehe dein Argument, ich hätte die 2,40m Smoke Spin posten sollen...#q Häng dich aber bitte nicht zu sehr an der 2,70m auf Hauptsächlich soll es ja auch um die Hechtrute gehen


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Styx T mit Biomaster - das dürfte sehr gut zusammenpassen. Die Biomaster ist ne super Rolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Der Artikel zeigt nur Grundzüge auf, ist leider nicht sehr detailliert und zeigt eben nicht auf die Feinheiten, z.B. Rundung im Übergang der Spitzenaktion, auf die es beim ganz persönlichen guten Angelgefühl ankommt. Die Biegung ist auch nicht nur beim Wurf mit leichter Last wichtig, sondern in allen Benutzungsphasen und Situationen, und das ist selten gezeigt.

Am besten geht sowas praktisch am Wasser über längere Zeit mit einer verbreiteten und gut bekannten Rute, die einem ausprobiertermaßen rundherum gefällt. 
Wenn man sich sicher ist, kann man die als *Persönliche Referenz* heranziehen ... oder im schlechteren Fall auch bei einer Neusuche sagen, dass genau das einem an der Rute nicht gefällt 



Ghu)Z(dan schrieb:


> Sprich ich sollte eher eine Rute mit Spitzenaktion bevorzugen(für meine 2. Rutenoption)?


definitiv ja, ist man viel breiter mit den Ködern aufgestellt.

Bei den "dicken Sachen" dagegen sieht es anders aus, XFast-Taper und feine sensible Spitzen sind dafür allermeist unpassend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Styx T mit


Die Styx'e sind irgendwie nicht so verbreitet, schade sonst hätte ich da auch einen Eindruck.
War vorhin bei meinem nächsten besser aufgestellten Händler, aber da reicht es nur bis Black Pearl und Carboflex usw.
Hast Du wahrscheinlich auch ein bischen suchen müssen


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. März 2016)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für die Wahl einer hochwertigen Spinnrute für Hecht (Zander, Barsc*

Hatte die Styxe auf der Aquafisch am Sportex-Stand intensiv begrabbelt, dann noch die  "Grobmotoriker-Fjordvideos" (a.k.a. überzeugender Styx-T-Überlebenstest bei echter Wüstbehandlung mit Umfallen, Schwerpilker-Geknüttel, irgendwie reingequetschter 460er-Slammer im Rollenhalter [nen 460er-Fuß bringt man da echt nur mit grober Gewalt rein] etc.) gesehen und mich final entschieden.

Zumal ich zu der ganzen Serie so gut wie nix Negatives im Netz gefunden habe, immer ein gutes Zeichen.

Von der Styx B hatte mein Händler gleich zwei da, die T musste ich bestellen.

War aber in nicht mal einer Woche da.

Die Serie muss sich schon verkaufen, sonst gäbe es die nicht schon seit Jahren.

Zumal wie gesagt mit sehr bequemem Rollenhalter, nicht allzu reduziertem Hintergriff usw.

--> die haben wenigstens etwas, das den Namen "Griffteil" verdient hat - und nicht son balancekillendes Popelminiknöpfle, wie es ja heutzutage ach so modern ist.

Wenn ich mir angucke, was da heutzutage allgemein für seltsames und rein designorientiertes Glump rauskommt, bin ich mit meinen Styxen nach wie vor extrem glücklich.

Die Dinger sind einfach sehr solide, gut ausbalanciert, auch ansonsten haptisch äußerst angenehm. Und extrem giftig und telefonisch (null Bedarf für Finger am Blank - jeder kleinste Blattkontakt ist bei B und T bis in den Griff spürbar; die V hab ich nur begrabbelt, aber nicht selbst gefischt - kommt vom ersten Eindruck her auch ultra aggro).

Und haben richtig Power.

Die aktuelle Carat-Spin-Serie kommt in puncto Giftigkeit bei weitem nicht an die Styxe ran, ob wohl die aktuellen Carat Spins einen Helicore-Blank haben und die Styxe nicht

--> die Styxe sind da trotz wesentlich höheren "Alters" wesentlich aggressiver

Kann die Dinger nur empfehlen - lassen so manches angeblich "Topmoderne" mit eingebauten Rückschritten und rein designgeleiteten Verschlimmbesserungen locker hinter sich.

Wie gesagt: 

Die Absolut ist vom Blank her für mich das Nonplusultra an Giftigkeit, richtig Killer - aber die hat Sportex leider mit diesem für mich völlig unbequemen Grabenrollenhalter versaut. 

Der geht für mich gar nicht - zumal die Absolut noch telefonischer als die Styx ist und keinerlei Bedarf für Finger am Blank besteht.

Also vollkommen unnötig, diese Konstruktion.

Die Hyperion hat nen Vollkork-Griff, kommt mir aber trotz Highend-Helicore-Blank von der Aktion her klassischer als die Absolut vor

--> die Hyperion ist KEINE Absolut mit Vollkorkgriff, die scheint auch vergleichsweise etwas anders ausgelegt zu sein (nix für mich persönlich).

Wie wichtig ein bequemer Rollenhalter ist, zeigt z. B. auch der Fall der inzwischen eingestellten zweiteiligen Instict-Serie.

Die war an sich nicht schlecht - doch auch da wurde damals ein Rollenhalter "der neuesten Generation" verbaut.

Bei dem man das nach dem Zudrehen vorne fies herausstehende Gewinde die ganze Zeit höchst unbequem und voll in der Hand hatte; zumindest für mich quasi "unanfassbar" für stundenlanges intensives Spinnfischen und noch schlimmer als so ein Graben.

--> scheint trotz "neuester Generation" nicht gerade verkaufsfördernd gewesen zu sein. 

Jedenfalls kenne ich ein paar andere langjährige Sportex-Fans, für die dieser Rollenhalter ebenfalls gar nicht ging. Und die ihren Kumpels wiederum deshalb von der Instict  abgeraten haben

--> wohlgemerkt von der zweiteiligen, die dreiteilige hatte dagegen einen gelungenen und sehr bequemen Vollkorkgriff mit integriertem Rollenhalter. 

Aber eben drei Teile (auch nicht jedermanns Sache - meine bei Spinnruten jedenfalls nicht).

Was nützt "topmodern" (um jeden Preis), wenn es dann höchst unbequem, unergonomisch, schlecht ausblanciert oder sonstwas wird. 

"Innovation" ums und quasi bis zum Verrecken (des Anglergerippes auf Dauer). Nee danke.

Insofern fische ich die nur minimal gutmütigeren Styxe und bin perfekt zufrieden.

Carboflex und Black Pearl (auch die aktuelle ) schwächeln dagegen völlig ab, überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.


----------

